# Intercooler



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Has anyone upgraded the intercooler? The stock one doesnt seem to be cutting it and I am wondering if anyone can give some ideas as to where to start looking and how big of a job it is on the cruze.

Cheers


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Two companies sell kits...

HEP

And 

ZZP


Both are $950-$999


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

love to see someone snag a ebay kit and see what it takes to make it work. personally i have done quite a few but not really trying to rip into my daily driver. but i would be down with making the brackets if someone figures out some demensions that we need. should be something super simple to make. if anyone would be willing pm me or somethign with a an email so i could get a rough sketch. i might be able to make something with a few mounting positions or even better an adjustable mout. only thing we would really need after that is the charge pipe sensor bung or mount


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Mine is a DD too or I'd be down


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

The stock intercooler is perfectly fine for every day driving. It "doesn't cut it" if you constantly beat on your car.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

What about these only thing is which one ill buy and try

http://www.mishimoto.com/front-mount-intercooler-turbo.html

h3llion


----------



## NyteSnyper (Jan 30, 2012)

I had planned on doing something like this in a few months... Like you say, the sensors will be the most fun as i plan to move my MAF to a "blow-thru" type setup with a BOV to see how it will workout driveability-wise (seeing as stock the system is recirculating, it shouldnt make THAT big of a difference putting the MAF downstream since itll be metered, still in the planning stages, though). It appears that there is plenty of room from the throttle body to the front of the engine bay to make a nice straight run to make sure the sensors can get the best readings possible (the MAP sensor is placed in a factory straight run on the intake pipe about 6"-10" from the throttle body, shouldnt hurt to put the MAF a few inches before that)


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

i like that mishimoto one! if only they had the custom pipework too id be sold. wonder if i can get the intercooler from them and the stainless pipes from HEP cause im sure just the pipes would be way cheaper that the 1000 bones for their whole kit


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ii like to beat on mine all the time....LOL maybe I should upgrade


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Cruzer_1 said:


> i like that mishimoto one! if only they had the custom pipework too id be sold. wonder if i can get the intercooler from them and the stainless pipes from HEP cause im sure just the pipes would be way cheaper that the 1000 bones for their whole kit


Man you know how hard it is to find a mandral bendee

h3llion


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

id even take the silicone tubing that mishimoto makes but again its all custom for spacific applications.... and surprise surprise the cruze is not one! cause their whole kits w stainless piping is 500 bones... a far cry from HEPs 1000


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Cruzer_1 said:


> id even take the silicone tubing that mishimoto makes but again its all custom for spacific applications.... and surprise surprise the cruze is not one! cause their whole kits w stainless piping is 500 bones... a far cry from HEPs 1000


Yea 300 for intercooler but this weekend will be in dallas at my autox event and will for sure ask around and give my number to people so we can get this on the road.

h3llion


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

R Miller Auto recently debuted their Chevy cruze at SEMA. Posted is a link and I am sure everyone here can see the brand on their FMIC. Quit supporting HEP, and ZZP by buying their overpriced kits. Seems to me like they are taking advantage of every Cruze owner. Fibre Glast Carbon Fiber Featured on a Chevy Cruze at SEMA Show — Fibre Glast Blog It is possible!!


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

Also all Mishimoto products come with a lifetime warranty!! Dont know if HEP and ZZP offer that.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Pandashh said:


> Also all Mishimoto products come with a lifetime warranty!! Dont know if HEP and ZZP offer that.


Mishimoto does not make an intercooler kit for the CRUZE.... ZZP's kit is top notch and was designed specifically for the Cruze... It gains in performance and overall reduction in IAT's during all conditions. It is a quality product....


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Pandashh said:


> R Miller Auto recently debuted their Chevy cruze at SEMA. Posted is a link and I am sure everyone here can see the brand on their FMIC. Quit supporting HEP, and ZZP by buying their overpriced kits. Seems to me like they are taking advantage of every Cruze owner. Fibre Glast Carbon Fiber Featured on a Chevy Cruze at SEMA Show — Fibre Glast Blog It is possible!!


lol please do some more research on these topics before you post again. Limited and others been discussing this long before you owned a cruze...


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

limited360 said:


> Mishimoto does not make an intercooler kit for the CRUZE.... ZZP's kit is top notch and was designed specifically for the Cruze... It gains in performance and overall reduction in IAT's during all conditions. It is a quality product....


I do believe it was stated already in this thread, we all know that Mishimoto does not make an intercooler kit for the Cruze. What we were discussing is that it is possible to do it custom. Mishimoto has been in the game long before ZZP. Although the ZZP kit may be prefabbed to fit the cruze perfectly, does not mean you can not make one custom and it perform better. It is easier, and more reliable to buy a prefabbed proven and tested kit, but someone who knows what they were doing can tackle the mishimoto FMIC and make their own.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Mishimoto does not make an intercooler kit for the CRUZE.... ZZP's kit is top notch and was designed specifically for the Cruze... It gains in performance and overall reduction in IAT's during all conditions. It is a quality product....


This


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Pandashh said:


> I do believe it was stated already in this thread, we all know that Mishimoto does not make an intercooler kit for the Cruze. What we were discussing is that it is possible to do it custom. Mishimoto has been in the game long before ZZP. Although the ZZP kit may be prefabbed to fit the cruze perfectly, does not mean you can not make one custom and it perform better. It is easier, and more reliable to buy a prefabbed proven and tested kit, but someone who knows what they were doing can tackle the mishimoto FMIC and make their own.


Do yourself a favor and insert your foot in your mouth....


----------



## kevjam79 (Mar 18, 2011)

Has anyone considered spraying the I/C? I haven't seen it yet. I would consider alcohol spray.


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

i think it would be hard with the placement of the stock IC being sandwiched in between the AC and the rad... but it is a thought


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

OK I just wanna put this crazy idea that has been in my **** head. Top mount interloper! Yea I said it haha.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Pandashh said:


> I do believe it was stated already in this thread, we all know that Mishimoto does not make an intercooler kit for the Cruze. What we were discussing is that it is possible to do it custom. Mishimoto has been in the game long before ZZP. Although the ZZP kit may be prefabbed to fit the cruze perfectly, does not mean you can not make one custom and it perform better. It is easier, and more reliable to buy a prefabbed proven and tested kit, but someone who knows what they were doing can tackle the mishimoto FMIC and make their own.


Even if I was going to make my own kit I would not use a mishimoto intercooler. Nothing against their quality, they just don't make an ideal size intercooler for our cars. The ZZP kit is really the best bang for your buck...


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Even if I was going to make my own kit I would not use a mishimoto intercooler. Nothing against their quality, they just don't make an ideal size intercooler for our cars. The ZZP kit is really the best bang for your buck...


+1 here...


I have a Mishimoto Radiator setup for my Integra, its a great product. However I will stick with the kit that is made for my car... easier and requires no thought. Not like we need a bigger IC than the ZZP one...


----------



## xxxxxxxxderoid (May 11, 2012)

just a thought guys, which intercooler do you think is better? zzp or hep?
i think they both have their pros and cons. for example hep gets you polished pipes but zzp looks like a thicker core which should make for better cooling. but hep seems to have a better flowing design with the airflow entry to the tanks being straight rather than an elbow, but zzp is cheaper......

what do you guys think?


----------



## Cruze24 (May 21, 2013)

What about Ebay Intercooler kit anyone installed it was it hard.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Dont use a no-name ebay intercooler if you expect it to be better than stock.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Hoon said:


> Dont use a no-name ebay intercooler if you expect it to be better than stock.


Exactly. Stick with something that is more proven to do better, than proven to be cheaper with no pros to it.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Is there a company's name on the EBay item (OnlyTarus ) is running cxracings and he has no complaints


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

You get what you pay for....


----------



## Gh0st (Oct 17, 2012)

My stock intercooler has been great for me, what data do you have that shows your intercooler is not working well?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Is there a company's name on the EBay item (OnlyTarus ) is running cxracings and he has no complaints
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


One thing to note is the cxracing intercooler isn't "bolt-on". It requires modification to work properly.

Edit: I believe to the mounts mainly.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Chevyderek72 said:


> One thing to note is the cxracing intercooler isn't "bolt-on". It requires modification to work properly.
> 
> Edit: I believe to the mounts mainly.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Yes I forget what you have to do but maybe Onlytaurus will chim in

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cruze24 (May 21, 2013)

is ZZP intake replace and direct fit so u dont need weld stuff and how hard installation


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

All the intakes are direct fit with a 15 minute install with basic hand tools.


----------

